# Sin Moo Hapkido Question



## chrispillertkd (Jul 10, 2010)

OK, in light of the thread on GM Ji, Han Jae promoting three new 10th dans I have a question regarding Sin Moo and don't want to messy up that thread with off topic questions  

I was looking at the pictures that were posted and have a few questions regarding Sin Moo uniforms (I know, I know, rather pedestrian, please forgive me). 

Why are the uniforms grey? Is there any specific reason for this or is it simply because GM Ji thinks it looks better than white? 

Also, in the pictures they were wearing gold trim and gold belts. I assume this is simply a rank denotation for 10th dan but am wondering if there's any philosophical reason for it? (IIRC, GM Ji is pictured wearing a gold belt in Game of Death when he fights Bruce Lee and that was supposed to be because gold represented the highest level of MA skill. Any connection to that here?) 

Lastly, why are some of the gold trim and gold belts solid and the others have a white line running through them? Were the ones with the white line through them 9th dans, perhaps?

Thanks in advance for any insights people here can offer!

Pax,

Chris


----------



## edudley (Jul 10, 2010)

If I am not mistaken, I believe the gold belts denote that they study under a master that is the single leader of the art. So, everyone knows that there is a single point of leadership for their art.

At least that is what I think.


----------



## Disco (Jul 11, 2010)

The following is nothing more than mostly opinion...........

Why are the uniforms grey?.............
If memory serves, I can recall that GM Ji stated that combat is not always black and white, but rather a lot of grey, which translates to expect anything. The grey dobok is supposed to be a reminder of that........

(IIRC, GM Ji is pictured  wearing a gold belt in Game of Death when he fights Bruce Lee and that  was supposed to be because gold represented the highest level of MA  skill. Any connection to that here?) 

I think he just took a liking to the tribute that Lee offered and kept using that belt. The Koreans are not opposed to being overly ornate though. Just look around at some of the other Korean disciplines and their uniforms to see what I mean. Their not alone though, I've seen plenty of American instructors uniforms that look like NASCAR billboards.


----------



## American HKD (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi,

To quote GM Ji "The gray uniforms in Sinmoo was orginally taken from monks clothing which were black. Due to the fading of dye after some time the black would take on a washed gray appearance.

Sinmoo HKD philosophy has a lot of connections to Taoism and GM favors the mind development in Sinmoo over the physical so he wanted to copy the monks clothing color to connect the idea of mind development into physical training. 


I don't know of any other reason this is what GM Ji told me personally.


----------

